# Who has a Lyft Amp?



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Do you like the Lyft Amp? Or does it attract unnecessary attention?

Alicia


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Don't have one 

WOULD like a more noticeable trade dress like the old pink one or a glostache, tho, the current sticker one does NOT catch eyes well enough....and the bluetooth thing for amp seems undesirable

With the low visibility new sticker, cops and security actually wonder what you're up to, pax can't find you, etc.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah the glostache is cool. I don't know why Lyft would want to stop using this. The stickers suck! Most people can't see them. Passengers tell me that. Got to admit the taxi onboard lights etc makes it way easier for customers to know your a driver for them. Both Lyft and Uber need to improve this area as it's also good for security too.

Alicia


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Is there a rule saying you have to use the stickers? I still have my original decal that goes in the front passenger side window.


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

The new Amp is nice. People comment on them saying, "Whoa, new technology." And I'm like, "haha, yea. cool huh."

I only have ONE sticker and it's placed in the front. I don't have a sticker on the back since I have the Glowstache there.

There were instructions from the package I got that the stickers came in and it says that in CALIFORNIA, you need to have stickers on BOTH ends of the car. Or have the risk of police pulling you over and ticketing. 

I can't bring up the exact info but if you lyft it, you'll see.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Lyft Standards said:


> The new Amp is nice. People comment on them saying, "Whoa, new technology." And I'm like, "haha, yea. cool huh."
> 
> I only have ONE sticker and it's placed in the front. I don't have a sticker on the back since I have the Glowstache there.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm in NC. Seems everyone here is from California. I guess things are a bit less stringent here.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Actually, I find that the Lyft sticker is MUCH more noticeable than their cardboard TD.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

The new Lyft trade dress is more reflective and designed to be seen from farther away.

California does indeed require trade dress on the front and rear windshields. I do have an Amp and was told that it takes the place of the front windshield trade dress. I refuse to believe this because the fine for not having trade dress is $1000. Plus, the Amp light cannot be seen very well in the day time.


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> The new Lyft trade dress is more reflective and designed to be seen from farther away.
> 
> California does indeed require trade dress on the front and rear windshields. I do have an Amp and was told that it takes the place of the front windshield trade dress. I refuse to believe this because the fine for not having trade dress is $1000. Plus, the Amp light cannot be seen very well in the day time.


The LEDs in the AMP are brighter than some of the head lights of some cars.
I'm thinking of removing the stickers since I have both the AMP and the STASH


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Lyft Standards said:


> The LEDs in the AMP are brighter than some of the head lights of some cars.
> I'm thinking of removing the stickers since I have both the AMP and the STASH


The stache isn't trade dress though.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> The new Lyft trade dress is more reflective and designed to be seen from farther away.
> 
> California does indeed require trade dress on the front and rear windshields. I do have an Amp and was told that it takes the place of the front windshield trade dress. I refuse to believe this because the fine for not having trade dress is $1000. Plus, the Amp light cannot be seen very well in the day time.


There are at least 3 generations of trade dress:

1. Pink cardboard square in clear pouch
2. Bright pink square sticker
3. Dull oblong grey sticker with non-reflective pink font


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Now I'm curious, plus I've seen other Lyft drivers (Lyfters?) with both the Amp and the mustache-shaped precursor. So I Googled it, found the website, and:

_"How to get yours: amp will take your Lyft experience to the next level. Just give 250 rides and verify your address in the app. Once Amp's in your city, we'll take care of the rest."
_
Well can't beat free, but I'm about 90 rides short of the 250.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm about 8x over the requirement and never got this. Or the previous stache.


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> The stache isn't trade dress though.


Ehh. 
I haven't seen anyone do what I do, yet.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Lyft Standards said:


> Ehh.
> I haven't seen anyone do what I do, yet.


There could be a reason for that...

You know it's a $1000 fine in California for not displaying proper trade dress right?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is there a rule saying you have to use the stickers? I still have my original decal that goes in the front passenger side window.


The one in the back.The amp is your decal for the front.Its the law


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> The one in the back.The amp is your decal for the front.Its the law


Seems like its the law in California. I live in North Carolina. But I'll look into it before driving again.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Do you like the Lyft Amp? Or does it attract unnecessary attention?
> 
> Alicia


Please forgive my ignorance, but what is the Lyft AMP?


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Google - Lyft Amp


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just got my notification on Sat night after I completed 2 trips, Given that Ive given way more than 250 rides, Im guessing that they wanted to have current drivers that have the 250 rides already to hit a certain threshold as ac current driver. People may be drivers for a couple years like myself but why ship a amp out to a driver that only drives 1 a month now. Anyways, maybe its cuz its available in my area finally! I haven't seen any other car with it yet in Palm Springs area so I may be the first since I was one of the first Lyft drivers out here when it became available!


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow...makes me want to get 250 rides. With my little Uber sticker, I just take it out when I am picking up someone. I don't want signage 100% of the time because of insurance problems if I were to get in an accident. At least this AMP stick to the dashboard but you can remove it as you want. Pretty cool. Lyft is new in my area and although there are a few drivers, the volume of requests are sporadic.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Signed up January 18th, hit my 250 trips March 5th and Amp was mailed to me March 10th (they said it would take 3-4 weeks). I'm in SF so not sure if it matters.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah - no AMP for us in Savannah yet.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mine's going on ebay today.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

My glowstache lasted 15 hours between charges.

My Amp lasts 20 minutes.

What a total failure, and very surprising, considering the excellent Glowstache.

Lyft is promising an update to make it glow less bright, but I'm still waiting.


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Got mine in the mail today. Wondering about damage to the dashboard though. Anyone have input on this?


----------



## Anonymous278 (Mar 15, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I'm about 8x over the requirement and never got this. Or the previous stache.


all you have to do is email customer support and they will send you the Amp. it would be nice if they just up and did it. Ive given over 1300 rides in the past year and I had to email them for the Jacket as well as the glow stash and the AMP. I find it better to be pro active with this company than to wait around and see what happens. If you want something and you qualify for it then ask.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Do we HAVE TO USE the Amp? My life and tips and pickups are just fine without it..


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Shelovespets said:


> Got mine in the mail today. Wondering about damage to the dashboard though. Anyone have input on this?


Maybe use Velcro for hanging pictures.


----------



## hovig (Aug 14, 2014)

I stopped driving for Lyft a few weeks ago and 2 Amps just arrived at my house ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

hovig said:


> I stopped driving for Lyft a few weeks ago and 2 Amps just arrived at my house ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


...well...2 FREE AMPS!


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

I got mine it's nice i like it just turn it on and off instead of stickers that work on the window that you have to take on and off or tape up..


----------



## Dannyboss (Oct 11, 2016)

hovig said:


> I stopped driving for Lyft a few weeks ago and 2 Amps just arrived at my house ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Can I get one please?


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I used to ask Lyft for more emblems because they always usually send those clear plastic pockets that you can put the emblem in, i just use that for my uber and lyft emblems in the back now! i can't even see it


----------



## enntoxx (Nov 11, 2016)

Shelovespets said:


> Got mine in the mail today. Wondering about damage to the dashboard though. Anyone have input on this?


Same here! I even created a thread asking about that, just minutes ago.

The Amp is much heavier than the Glowstache and the Amp mount would have to be pretty sticky lol


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

the sticky stuff from the glowstache i had was very strong and when i took off it came off when no residue at all when i sold my vehicle, i would assume its the same stuff for the AMP, so I wouldn't worry really... worse case scenario you just get some 3M residue cleaner and it comes right off


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

It just came today in the mail. I'm nervous. I guess I need to set it up.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> Wow...makes me want to get 250 rides. With my little Uber sticker, I just take it out when I am picking up someone. I don't want signage 100% of the time because of insurance problems if I were to get in an accident. At least this AMP stick to the dashboard but you can remove it as you want. Pretty cool. Lyft is new in my area and although there are a few drivers, the volume of requests are sporadic.


The lyft stickers (and you will need one in the back as the amp replaces the front one) come on and off. They stick but I remove and put back when I am driving only.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just got a email saying my AMP should be here by Tuesday! just in time for Coachella!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't want to promote something I don't sell but I decided to buy a Uber/Lyft combo light from Ebay, I been using it for 2 weeks now and it has made a lot of difference on my pick ups. This one lights only after dark, it also has a sensor so when you park after 2 minutes it turns off and when you turn the car on it lights up. Uses 3 AA batteries and it stick to the window really easy. Also some Uber riders when they see the decal ask me about Lyft, which is new to this City and I gotten more rider referrals, 80 Bucks and several applications pending. I paid 25.00 for it and it already paid for itself on referrals alone.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Uber...ash=item41be3d7cb6:g:6mUAAOSw44BYYv4o&vxp=mtr


----------



## Oriolesfan50 (Dec 15, 2016)

hovig said:


> I stopped driving for Lyft a few weeks ago and 2 Amps just arrived at my house ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Can I have one? I will pay you for shipping?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

AMP became available in Denver this past Friday and I ordered it, should be here in a week. Based on the notice they sent, I can use the new reflective sticker in the back window and the AMP in the front. From pics I've seen, I kinda like the AMP over the Uber beacon, seems to be less obtrusive, but we'll see.


----------



## bloodchains (Jul 1, 2015)

Lyft claims that the Amp lasts up to 8 hours. Do you guys find it true? And I don't know if the devices charges when it's turned off. Whenever I charge it with my regular phone charger at home, it automatically turns on. I turn it off but I'm not sure if it continues to charge.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Got mine March 16

Anyone get a feeling you have ping priority when you turn it on, and get deprioritized if it's off/loses sync/outta juice???

Btw, impossible to "legally" mount on a typical Ford truck dash (only the best selling vehicle design in American history....whoops), can't put it in the center as there's a recessed space for small items there

Also pretty sure mounting it in my bimmer would have been utterly hopeless in any location


----------



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

JimS said:


> Actually, I find that the Lyft sticker is MUCH more noticeable than their cardboard TD.


I hate the sticker you can't remove and reinstall like with the cardboard placards.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

PatsFan said:


> I hate the sticker you can't remove and reinstall like with the cardboard placards.


I haven't had a problem with it. Uses the same sticky as Uber's sticker. But I prefer to laminate both into a transparent card and stick it between a suction cup and the top of the window. Works great. Easy to remove/put up.


----------



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

Does anyone know which cities AMP is available?


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

Prices have gone down from over $1,000 on eBay for this amp device, you can get one for $100 if not less now if your impatient and just want it light up because it wont be synced with your app until your city launches it. To the ppl asking to get an amp from the guy that got two, no one is stupid to give em out even if you pay shipping. If i received extra ones eBay they go instantly.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Do you like the Lyft Amp? Or does it attract unnecessary attention?
> 
> Alicia


It attracts less than minimum wage earnings, and it dies within 8 hours -- kind of like your spirit when you're driving for Lyft.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I received mine yesterday, and I think it's cool. The first drawback I'm seeing is that unlike the Glowstache, it has to be turned on even during the day. Since I only turned on my Glowstache at night, the charge would last for weeks at a time. I get the feeling that I'll have to pretty much keep the Amp plugged in at all times.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

THis Amp device is illegal in most states


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> THis Amp device is illegal in most states


Yep, I keep mine off for this very reason and just use it as a very expensive (for Lyft) easy to mount and dismount front trade dress.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Wouldn't something like this make more sense?


----------



## madchicken (Mar 17, 2018)

If you check underneath your Lyft home page and click on amp there's a certain amount of rides you have to do I have to do 175 rides and you get one for free


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I have had many pax comment about the amp, they say it was easy to see and to find me. Must be something as I am starting to see Uber amps


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I sold mine
.... the pain of it all


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

I've been driving in NJ almost two years now, and I see AMP's on Lyft cars in my area quite often.
Yet everytime I ask Lyft for one, they say it's not available for my area. Many drivers are hitting ebay/Amazon to get something similar.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DevilShoez said:


> I've been driving in NJ almost two years now, and I see AMP's on Lyft cars in my area quite often.
> Yet everytime I ask Lyft for one, they say it's not available for my area. Many drivers are hitting ebay/Amazon to get something similar.


They aren't worth anything

Shy of $48 on ebay


----------



## Blue Poodle (May 16, 2017)

I heard from a passenger that the number 1 Lyft AMP wholesaler is out of business. Hopefully someone fills the void for these very important devices.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Can someone sell my amp back to me.... I'm going to get in so much trouble


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Do you like the Lyft Amp? Or does it attract unnecessary attention?
> 
> Alicia


I love the Amp. Looks cool and honestly saves time since passengers very easily spot your vehicle at night. The marquee scrolls with "Welcome ____" when a passenger enters and I have had many passengers comment on how cool it is.

It also flashes when you get a ping, etc. Very useful and makes life easier.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> I love the Amp. Looks cool and honestly saves time since passengers very easily spot your vehicle at night. The marquee scrolls with "Welcome ____" when a passenger enters and I have had many passengers comment on how cool it is.
> 
> It also flashes when you get a ping, etc. Very useful and makes life easier.


Canceling pays better in some areas.... that makes my life easier


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Now I'm curious, plus I've seen other Lyft drivers (Lyfters?) with both the Amp and the mustache-shaped precursor. So I Googled it, found the website, and:
> 
> _"How to get yours: amp will take your Lyft experience to the next level. Just give 250 rides and verify your address in the app. Once Amp's in your city, we'll take care of the rest."
> _
> Well can't beat free, but I'm about 90 rides short of the 250.


at 1000 rides they 
Sent me a pretty cool jacket....


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> at 1000 rides they
> Sent me a pretty cool jacket....


Is it hot pink?

I'm now at 350 rides and counting. The cars I'm seeing in my area with the AMP are either much newer than mine or an SUV, so I'm guessing that's the new requirement. Or, everyone got theirs off ebay. *shrugs*


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is it hot pink?
> 
> I'm now at 350 rides and counting. The cars I'm seeing in my area with the AMP are either much newer than mine or an SUV, so I'm guessing that's the new requirement. Or, everyone got theirs off ebay. *shrugs*


You missed my last sale I guess


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Got my AMP notice 2 days after I received my tots bichin jacket! So it was well over a 1000 rides. Nice lil piece of tech. Riders love it! Don't mind giving up the dash space for pax jollies. "ooo that thing just typed my name!" Easy Maurice, it aint curing cancer.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is it hot pink?
> 
> I'm now at 350 rides and counting. The cars I'm seeing in my area with the AMP are either much newer than mine or an SUV, so I'm guessing that's the new requirement. Or, everyone got theirs off ebay. *shrugs*


No it'
Cool all black stand up collar. Small lyft logo embroidered on the arm. Keep up the good work youll get there! Run uber during rush hours if you have boost zones, turn on last ride during primetime and check ubers surge before accepting another ride. The streaks kinda suck in chicago. Follow the money my friend and good luck!!!!


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is it hot pink?
> 
> I'm now at 350 rides and counting. The cars I'm seeing in my area with the AMP are either much newer than mine or an SUV, so I'm guessing that's the new requirement. Or, everyone got theirs off ebay. *shrugs*


 If you really want one, shiuns email Lyft to see what's up. When I reached 1000 rides I didn't get an auto-invite email for the jacket so I reached out and they sent it to me.

However, to be sure the requirement isn't JUST to get 250 rides, at least it wasn't here. After the 250, had to get an additional 50 rides in 30 days, I guess to make sure I drove enough to make it worth it to send me an amp. Lately I've noticed Amp being promoted as part of the "Gold-level" in Lyft perks. Since I already have it I don't see the exact requirements, but to maintain my platinum level status I have to give a total of 600 rides over three consecutive months, so I imagine the requirements to get Amp are still based on giving a fair amount of rides to get "Gold" status and get the amp.


----------



## Blue Poodle (May 16, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> I love the Amp. Looks cool and honestly saves time since passengers very easily spot your vehicle at night. The marquee scrolls with "Welcome ____" when a passenger enters and I have had many passengers comment on how cool it is.
> 
> It also flashes when you get a ping, etc. Very useful and makes life easier.


Yes! Yes! Yes! Tell all your friends about how great is!


----------

